# poll:mesh vs tape



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

start voting fellow tapers,had to edit,first attempt at a poll,I think I did it,who needs painters


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

yay i got the first vote:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Me Next, Go the fuse :thumbsup: But papers gonna win becouse the world is full of tapers stuck in 1971 :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry guys,screwed up a wee bit,guess you can't click on the # to see who voted for what,might half to do a poll on the poll to see if you guys want that function,damn ,still might need that painters help (workaholic)
give some feed back for some polls guys,maybe who's got the best boxes,bazooka,spray machines etc....
it's tough to get the proper wording down,we bicker a lot so.....some feed back in this thread
we will make cazna the poll master :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> ,damn ,still might need that painters help (workaholic)


Looks good 2buck. :thumbsup:
On the next one there is a box to click to make it where it is not anonymous, there is also a box to make it where you can click multiple choices. 
For some repairs I use mesh just to save on a coat of mud. If it is more than a repair then tape.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> give some feed back for some polls guys,maybe who's got the best boxes,bazooka,spray machines etc....


I would like to see a poll on texture sprayer, what are you guys using?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

How the F### do you quote only a little bit of what someone said like that?????

Me? The poll master 2Buck, Well no, Actually that would be my sister but now thats a different story, not for a nice forum like this is it


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I get to be the only one with other screw all that tape stuff to much hassle but everyone knows that.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> sorry guys,screwed up a wee bit,guess you can't click on the # to see who voted for what,might half to do a poll on the poll to see if you guys want that function,damn ,still might need that painters help (workaholic)
> give some feed back for some polls guys,maybe who's got the best boxes,bazooka,spray machines etc....
> it's tough to get the proper wording down,we bicker a lot so.....some feed back in this thread
> we will make cazna the poll master :yes:


What about a poll that we can rate the brand and type of tools we use, with a 1 - 10 scale.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> I get to be the only one with other screw all that tape stuff to much hassle but everyone knows that.


sorry rebel,forgot about your system,that's why I'm looking for feed back on polls. but at least I got OTHER in the poll:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> What about a poll that we can rate the brand and type of tools we use, with a 1 - 10 scale.


I like that idea :yes:,but we will need the help of that painter/mod if it's possible:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> How the F### do you quote only a little bit of what someone said like that?????
> 
> Me? The poll master 2Buck, Well no, Actually that would be my sister but now thats a different story, not for a nice forum like this is it


your sisters a stripper !!!!! lets have a pole on who wants to see pics on cazna's sister :yes:

on the serious side,how do you get quotes or multiple quotes up,I have been trying to figure that one out lately.can you explain that one workaholic ?
type real slow so the rockers can understand too:yes::whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> How the F### do you quote only a little bit of what someone said like that?????


I just highlight and delete the part that I was not addressing. 



2buckcanuck said:


> ,how do you get quotes or multiple quotes up,I have been trying to figure that one out lately.can you explain that one workaholic ?
> type real slow so the rockers can understand too:yes::whistling2:


Ok now I think you guys are just fvcking with me. 

In between the quote box and the thanks box on a post there is the smaller blue box that has what looks like a quote symbol in it


> "


Select that box and then select it however many times you need, it is the multiquote tab , then when you are done you hit reply and all your quotes are there for your picking. 

After rereading this I am sure you are fvcking with me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

After rereading this I am sure you are fvcking with me.[/QUOTE]

Im not [email protected] with you dude, im no computer clever **** and i havent done 6500 posts, this if the first time i have hopefully done it?? so thanks for the tip.


Nope still dont know how to multiple quote and your quote isnt highlighted as your posts are??? [email protected] if I know???


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> After rereading this I am sure you are fvcking with me.





cazna said:


> Nope still dont know how to multiple quote and your quote isnt highlighted as your posts are??? [email protected] if I know???


Didn't mean nothing by it. 
Ok I included a couple of screen shots to show what I was trying to say. 

In the first one you see the highlighted area that I removed from this reply? 

When you did it it took out the first part of the quote wrap and that is why it did not work, if you would not of removed the first quote box it would of been done properly.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Canza, 

In the second screen shot I circled the multi quote button, just click that button and when you are done multi quoting just hit reply and all your clicked quotes will come up. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

rebel20 said:


> I get to be the only one with other screw all that tape stuff to much hassle but everyone knows that.


I agree with you why use tape ?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Canza,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Looks like it Did,:thumbsup: Thanks Work, But now 2buck knows as well


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Looks like it Did,:thumbsup: Thanks Work, But now 2buck knows as well


:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

it worked in 1972. it works now. sorry, and 1971


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like this thread needs to be moved to Site Help and Suggestions. :laughing: 

FWIW (for what its worth)
Good info in this thread about tape. I've wondered what was best for tapping. Is there a place for mesh? Is it used for other purposes like patch work? I've used the mesh for patching, but have been going to tape recently because I've heard DWers talk down about mesh, just want to know why. I really haven't had a bad experience with mesh. Although I don't do nearly as much as you guys do. Is it better to keep with the tape? Or is it just a preference, both just as good?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Both mesh and papertape have their place. Paper is good for angles and butts. Mesh is good for seams. If you do mesh your seams you have to use quickset. Premixed muds and mesh will crack. I prefer mesh on my seams alot of guys paper tape seams. The only advantage of mesh taping seams besides being quicker to install I've seen is if you have water damage papertape will always release where mesh has a chance of drying with no damage except discoloration.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Both mesh and papertape have their place. Paper is good for angles and butts. Mesh is good for seams. If you do mesh your seams you have to use quickset. Premixed muds and mesh will crack. I prefer mesh on my seams alot of guys paper tape seams. The only advantage of mesh taping seams besides being quicker to install I've seen is if you have water damage papertape will always release where mesh has a chance of drying with no damage except discoloration.


don't star the war again cdwoodcox and uwing,here's 2 threads for you guys to read http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/paper-mesh-48/ 
and http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mesh-tape-mud-1485/
there's even more wars as you will find if you read through the threads,sorry to be acting like a mod,but this subject has been beaten to death


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, just read this thread. http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/next-generation-mesh-tape-1246/#post13667

I never considered the strength factor. Good stuff here. I shoulda came here long ago.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't star the war again cdwoodcox and uwing,here's 2 threads for you guys to read http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/paper-mesh-48/
> and http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/mesh-tape-mud-1485/
> there's even more wars as you will find if you read through the threads,sorry to be acting like a mod,but this subject has been beaten to death


I'm here to learn brother 2buck. No war intended :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> I'm here to learn brother 2buck. No war intended :thumbsup:


no it's not you,the mods should make it a sticky,that way when new guys join the site,they don't half to ask that question,which one do you pro's like,that's why I put the poll up.(I put fiba fuse in to be nice to the kiwi's) I thought it might settle the war.........oh dear,I started the war again


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

As I stated in another post everybody has their own way of doing things I'm not putting anybodys way down just stating my opinion which may be different from someone elses. no war!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

uwing said:


> I'm here to learn brother 2buck. No war intended :thumbsup:


BOOOOO!:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:boxing: Ding Ding! LLLLLLets get ready to Rummmmble!!!


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> no it's not you,the mods should make it a sticky,that way when new guys join the site,they don't half to ask that question,which one do you pro's like,that's why I put the poll up.(I put fiba fuse in to be nice to the kiwi's) I thought it might settle the war.........oh dear,I started the war again


I agree with the sticky, it only helps new members and keeps the question from being chewed on a million times. It also gets old responding to a question that gets asked a billion times. It would benefit the active members on focusing on other threads. Like how painters make dry wallers look good  I guess you'd have t be sticky worthy too  I kinda think Mods like the war. Gives them the opportunity to ban :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> I guess you'd have t be sticky worthy too  I kinda think Mods like the war. Gives them the opportunity to ban :jester:


I'm not even sure if any mods come here,lets check and see :ban:the mods :jester:



Kiwiman said:


> :boxing: Ding Ding! LLLLLLets get ready to Rummmmble!!!


mesh tape sucks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> It would benefit the active members on focusing on other threads. Like how painters make dry wallers look good


and a new war begins :furious::furious:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not even sure if any mods come here


*You mean this is a mod free zone?
*


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not even sure if any mods come here,lets check and see :ban:the mods :jester:
> 
> 
> mesh tape sucks


I see Nathan on but don't think I have seen any mods when I am logged in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I see Nathan on more than I have seen any mods.


so...........are you one of our MODS worky,I only see silverstilts once and a while,how many do we got ????


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> so...........are you one of our MODS worky,I only see silverstilts once and a while,how many do we got ????


Nope not a mod here, you have two mods plus Nathan as admin. If you go to the bottom of the main page and click view forum leaders it will show you this.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

It actually speaks in volumes that DWT is a good forum where little moderation is needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Now I'm here though. 

Maybe 2buck should be a mod :notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> Now I'm here though.
> 
> Maybe 2buck should be a mod :notworthy:


nope,not me,I'm gunning for post whore:yes:
besides,they know not to make me a mod.I'd ban all the painters .
just look at all the mods they need on paint talk.it's like your dinner for a wolf pack over there.see why I try to chase you guys away.
us rockers and tapers are perfect gentlemen ,no mods for past 3 days,one missing for a month now:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> nope,not me,I'm gunning for post whore:yes:
> besides,they know not to make me a mod.I'd ban all the painters .
> just look at all the mods they need on paint talk.it's like your dinner for a wolf pack over there.see why I try to chase you guys away.
> us rockers and tapers are perfect gentlemen ,no mods for past 3 days,one missing for a month now:thumbsup:


lol 

Now you know who is in charge around here and who you can voice your questions to. Also as you know Site and Suggestions will get a response out of Nathan. 

We have one inactive mod and had another go missing for a few months and another that comes and goes so we recently picked up two new ones. It was three of us for a little over a year even though there were 5 on the board.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

One was just on. Looks like they ride in stealth. This is a good clean place. I almost got a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Opps, never mind I gots confused with another member. Yup no mod since the 10th.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, at least we are doing better than JLC, they haven't had a mod on their drywall site for over two years,,,,:furious:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well, at least we are doing better than JLC, they haven't had a mod on their drywall site for over two years,,,,:furious:


You just made uwing's eyes light up.


----------

